

Ask HN: Is wikipedia open source? - wuliwong

I know that wikipedia uses the mediawiki software which is open source but is wikipedia itself open source?
======
mtmail
The content (articles) can be re-used and re-distributed including commercial
use. For example you would be allowed to burn the content on a DVD and sell it
on the street (as long as you name the source).
[http://wikimediafoundation.org/wiki/Terms_of_Use](http://wikimediafoundation.org/wiki/Terms_of_Use)

~~~
wuliwong
I am actually referring to the software itself.

